# Mythbusters shark week reruns



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

These are all showing as separate series, so the "Mythbusters" season pass won't pick them. up. You'll need to schedule them by hand if you want them.

"MythBusters: Jaws Special", "Mythbusters Jawsome Shark Special", and "MythBusters Shark Week Speical 2".


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

alansh said:


> "MythBusters: Jaws Special", "Mythbusters Jawsome Shark Special", and "MythBusters Shark Week Speical 2".


Are these all reruns? Nothing new this year for Shark Week?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

If they are not showing Sharknado, they are completely lost...


----------

